# What Happens If You Wreck Your Tesla Model S Electric Car?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Tesla Model S electric sedans may have a top NHTSA crash rating and it's a good thing, because it can be too tempting a car to overdrive.

More...


----------

